# Someone scanned my dish? What were they doing?



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

Something kind of odd happened today a man walked up to my directv dish (which is temporarily mounted on the ground after a wind storm ruined my other last week) and had something in his hand and passed it between the LNB and dish part of my antenna. What is he doing? Can someone actually get receiver/card information from my receiver doing this or what?

A little worried someone may be trying to steal my account info or something. Or does Directv send people around to find people stealing service or something?

Just wondering hopefully someone has some info.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There is absolutely no way any personal/account information could be obtained from your dish, period. Sounds to me like he was a little curious, don't worry


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got to wonder just what he was "checking" for, though...


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Did he have a uniform or name tag on? Why didn't you ask him "WTF are you doing"?


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

i wasnt even dressed hardly and in my bathroom when i saw him out of the window. by the time i got downstairs all i could see was his foot prints lead to and away from my dish back to the sidewalk and i didnt see him anywhere in sight.

i want to know who and why someone was doing this its frustrating me.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you call DirecTV to ask what this might be about?


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

Did this device he was using have an antenna on it? If so I have an idea what it might be.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like a electric company employee walking by with their meter scanner waved it at your dish.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Who mounted your Directv dish on the ground? If it was a tech, the man was probably the QC guy taking pictures of the install.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

Uh Oh, I think he now has your credit card info, SS number, chacking account number, and shoe size. If you want to get back at him, measure the footprints in the snow, then at least you'll have his shoe size too!


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Maybe he was trying to warm up his Egg McMuffin in the concentrated microwave energy... ;-)


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Are you sure he wasn't waving a bottle of Jack?


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Who mounted your Directv dish on the ground? If it was a tech, the man was probably the QC guy taking pictures of the install.


The answer is it the OP's post:

"which is temporarily mounted on the ground after a wind storm ruined my other last week"


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is pretty interesting.

I have know idea what this is about but would be interested to hear about it if anyone finds any info.

The LNB receives the stream but is at the focus of the dish.

Any of you RF types have any idea what you could measure in between the dish and the LNB?

Mike


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

WERA689 said:


> I've got to wonder just what he was "checking" for, though...


Probably checking to see who screamed when their signal was interrupted.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll mess with my friend by covering her lnb whenever i visit. it's like my own special knock or something.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

ET Phone Home....:lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Probably checking to see who screamed when their signal was interrupted.





xIsamuTM said:


> I'll mess with my friend by covering her lnb whenever i visit. it's like my own special knock or something.


The OP is saying he had something in his hand as if he was checking/measuring something.

I doubt is was a simple prank. I also don't think is was anything nefarious either. 

Mike


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

He was looking at you in the bathroom threw your dish!!!!:eek2:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> Maybe he was trying to warm up his Egg McMuffin in the concentrated microwave energy... ;-)





LarryFlowers said:


> ET Phone Home....:lol:





gfrang said:


> Are you sure he wasn't waving a bottle of Jack?


WOW, poor guy. Hes asking for help and you guys give him a hard time...LMAO. I think its so funny though


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

harsh said:


> Probably checking to see who screamed when their signal was interrupted.


I do that sometimes.:grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This has to be one of the weirdest things.
I can't think there is any meter [handheld] that would measure the SAT signal directly. Spectrum analyzers for these frequencies [above 12 GHz]are way too costly and big.
Somebody may have gotten some new measuring toy [meter] and just wanted to see if it would read anything, which it didn't.
Since this dish had "easy access", he thought he'd see what it would do.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe he was waving his geiger counter looking for precious metals.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

adunkle said:


> Did this device he was using have an antenna on it? If so I have an idea what it might be.


What do you think it might be?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> I'll mess with my friend by covering her lnb whenever i visit.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Grentz said:


> What do you think it might be?


EMI meter


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Collecting photons to recharge the dilithium crystals?


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you in a HOA -- could it have been a digital ruler measuring whether your dish exceeded 1M?

A Cable or Electrical guy making sure your weren't giving off RF interference?

A NEC inspector making sure your dish was properly grounded and not building up static.

A National Security or Homeland Security making sure you weren't transmitting state secrets.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I agree with the others who think it's just a curious passer-by. The object he had in his hand my have just been whatever he was holding at the moment. That may have been the first time he'd ever been that close to a dish before.

And I'm sure everybody here has held their hand between the dish and LNB of their own dish just to see what happens.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

chainblu said:


> I agree with the others who think it's just a curious passer-by. The object he had in his hand my have just been whatever he was holding at the moment. That may have been the first time he'd ever been that close to a dish before.
> 
> And I'm sure everybody here has held their hand between the dish and LNB of their own dish just to see what happens.


I've had many dishes over the last dozen years, and never once waved my hand through there just to see what would happen. I didn't figure it would be any different than waving it through air. :shrug:

If it was just a curious passerby, that's an awfully ballsy move to walk into someone's yard out of curiosity. :nono2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Collecting photons to recharge the dilithium crystals?


Was he looking for the "Nuclear Wessels"? :lol:

Seriously, why would you want to measure anything between the LNB and the dish?

Is there something there that could be useful to measure and why would some random guy be measuring it?

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Was he looking for the "Nuclear Wessels"? :lol:
> 
> Seriously, why would you want to measure anything between the LNB and the dish?
> 
> ...


 "My vote" is still someone "playing with" a new toy.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Was he wearing a jacket that said "TAPS" on the back?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Was it this guy?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

He was probably putting out his cigarette.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

chainblu said:


> And I'm sure everybody here has held their hand between the dish and LNB of their own dish just to see what happens.


Not everyone. I can honestly report I've never done that.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

That was the man from the Cat Detector Van from the Ministry of Housinge.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Was it this guy?


WTF!!! lmao


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sbl said:


> That was the man from the Cat Detector Van from the Ministry of Housinge.


Was the OP looking for a license for his pet fish Eric? 

Mike


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

My guess is it was a ham radio operator using a frequency counter to see if it would measure the frequency of the lnb. He probably bought a used dish, did not have a receiver to power the lnb, saw yours, and thought he might see if he could get the frequency so he could use the dish he had as a directional antenna. Just a guess, but it makes more sense than most of the responses.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

Is your dish out in front of your Gym?


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe it was another dbstalk user that was still alittle tipsy from a new years eve party!!!!! Or someone like all of us and he'll stumble across the forum one day and read your post and have a good laugh!!!!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Ok, this one has gone nuts! :grin: 

The OP had legitimate concerns and has been given only a few responses that would even come close to a logical explanation. Harmless replies and fun i know, but.....................

Lets keep the replies and possible explanations within normal logic.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm with VOS you don't have anything to worry about since it takes something significant to receive information and not anything near your STB information, which is not easily accessable at your antenna.

But, someone sitting in a van outside your house with the right equipment can tell you what type of toilet paper you use. 

EDIT: ...and how many times you wipe.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Considering that the only thing I think the individual would be able to tell would be the signal strength I don't think there is anything to worry about.

Anything capable is reading EMI and rebuilding it into something legible would take something a LOT larger than a simple meter.

TEMPEST


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

May be someone looking for spare parts i would keep my eye on it!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Draconis said:


> TEMPEST


Now you've done it.
like they say "what happens in fight club......"
[The black helicopters have been dispatched.] :eek2:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Now you've done it.
> like they say "what happens in fight club......"
> [The black helicopters have been dispatched.] :eek2:


They're not always black, BTW!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Draconis said:


> Considering that the only thing I think the individual would be able to tell would be the signal strength I don't think there is anything to worry about.
> 
> Anything capable is reading EMI and rebuilding it into something legible would take something a LOT larger than a simple meter.
> 
> TEMPEST


Since he apparently randomly placed the device somewhere between the LNB and the dish, he couldn't even have measured signal strength, since the device would be nowhere near the focal point of the dish.

The LNBs are on the focal arc of the dish. The parabolic shape focuses reflected energy upon a very precise arc, the LNB's are arrayed along that arc.

To place an object near the dish, but not at its focal point is hardly any different than placing that object at any random point in space.

There's really nothing useful he could have determined from where he placed whatever that object in his hand was.

Therefore, I think the most logical explanation is that he was a random passer by who wanted to see if "anything would happen" by passing whatever he happened to be carrying between the LNB and the dish. (The answer is, it likely would have disrupted the reception inside, but the passer-by would not have noticed anything whatsoever.)


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

It is very possible that someone had a compass and wanted to see where exactly the LNB arm is pointed but how can a compass work correctly near anything metallic?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> It is very possible that someone had a compass and wanted to see where exactly the LNB arm is pointed but how can a compass work correctly near anything metallic?


Good point, maybe a neighbor having problems with their dish or doing a self-install checking dish pointing.
A compass will work fine around metal objects, as long as they aren't gererating a magnetic field. Could have been an angle-finder as well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> A compass will work fine around metal objects, as long as they aren't gererating a magnetic field.


No, being near metal can very easily cause a reading error of many degrees. I teach a map and compass course, and demonstrate this to students. It doesn't take much to interfere with an accurate compass reading.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> No, being near metal can very easily cause a reading error of many degrees. I teach a map and compass course, and demonstrate this to students. It doesn't take much to interfere with an accurate compass reading.


Certainly any ferrous metal object 'can' have an effect on the compass as it can distort earth's magnetic field at the compass location. 
But, in terms of satellite dish ball-parking, I have used a simple hiking compass, held directly above the dish and found that the dish had no significant affect on the compass reading. I did however, learn the hard way, that the magnetic nut-driver in my other hand did. Doh!
As for the general topic of this thread, I think HDTVFreak probably hit the most likley scenario as to what the 'unsub' was doing in the OPs yard.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

It may have been a ham radio operator who was experiencing some interference w/ his rig trying to see if the dish was the source.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I neighbor with a WiFi finder looking to see if your dish would be a good WiFi hotspot to break into your network?


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

May be a metal scavenger with a magnet looking for Aluminum to sell!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

smiddy said:


> They're not always black, BTW!


I've never seen a black helicopter that wasn't black...


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

Although they did trespass on your property. As long as the equipment has remained unharmed I would not worry about it. Now if they come back again I would say something to them. As other have said, it could have been an Amateur Radio(HAM) operator getting RF Interference from somewhere and seeing if your dish somehow caused it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I suspect that most hams would know that a Directv dish cannot cause RFI (although the FCC has dumb-downed the tests from what they once were).


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I suspect that most hams would know that a Directv dish cannot cause RFI (although the FCC has dumb-downed the tests from what they once were).


True, but then it could be anything. Who knows what equipment someone could have gotten their hands on.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I suspect that most hams would know that a Directv dish cannot cause RFI (although the FCC has dumb-downed the tests from what they once were).


The receivers certainly can. I don't know if it is re-radiated by the dish or not.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kind of wonder how many understand/know the frequencies involved.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

This reminds me of a true story that happened back in January of 1980.

I worked for a company that made solar panels for heating water in Memphis TN and it was at this time we were installing the panels on a Holiday Inn in Whitehaven. These panels can still be seen on the building if you are driving north on I-55 at Brooks Rd.

Anyway, they had, at the time, one of those huge dishes for receiving HBO sitting next to the building with a sign on it that read something like,this dish receives signals from a satellite 23k some odd mile in space etc...".

We watched as people stopped and read that sign and wouldn't you know it....look straight up into the sky where the dish pointed! One guy even reached over the fence and placed his hand on the dish!:lol:

Not sure what he was feeling for but we sure had a laugh that day!


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Reminds me of my neighbor back in Virginia who was convinced I was poisoning her children with microwave radiation when I got my first DirecTV dish in 1999. She was extremely angry at me and threatened to sue. Nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> kind of wonder how many understand/know the frequencies involved.


I know I don't. Not really trying either.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Sounds like a meter reader just mucking with the D* signal as he walked by, just for the hell of it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Perhaps a meter reader has been experiencing interference and suspected the satellite dish.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> kind of wonder how many understand/know the frequencies involved.


My HD DVRs produce signals every few hundred kHz from at least 1.8 to 29.7 MHz. I don't currently have any VHF or UHF ham gear in the house so I don't know about those bands.

My HD DVRs behave as many devices with microcomputers do--they are prolific generators of RFI and interfere with nearby communications equipment.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> My HD DVRs produce signals every few hundred kHz from at least 1.8 to 29.7 MHz. I don't currently have any VHF or UHF ham gear in the house so I don't know about those bands.
> 
> My HD DVRs behave as many devices with microcomputers do--they are prolific generators of RFI and interfere with nearby communications equipment.


"Completely understandable", but these aren't at the dish.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> kind of wonder how many understand/know the frequencies involved.


What's the frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> What's the frequency, Kenneth?


[no idea who Kenneth is]
The SAT [dish] frequencies are all above 11 GHz [and Ka is above 18 GHz]. These are downconverted in the LNBs to the 250-750, 950-1450, & 1650-2150 MHz bands to the coax and on to the receivers.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sometimes, a well-placed sign is all that is needed.










Jeff


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> What's the frequency, Kenneth?





veryoldschool said:


> [no idea who Kenneth is]


It's a song reference, which itself referenced Dan Rather's alleged mugging in a restroom by a person who shouted, "What's the frequency, Kenneth?" during the attack.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> It's a song reference, which itself referenced Dan Rather's alleged mugging in a restroom by a person who shouted, "What's the frequency, Kenneth?" during the attack.


 Went WAY over my head. :lol:


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> It's a song reference, which itself referenced Dan Rather's alleged mugging in a restroom by a person who shouted, "What's the frequency, Kenneth?" during the attack.


And memorialized by REM.


----------



## jeffsala (Jan 5, 2009)

Another possibility is someone from or contracted by a cellular carrier. One of the big quality of service issues the carriers have is finding interferers from residential areas. They use RF scanners or portable spectrum analyzers to try and track down the culprits.

There are very portable battery powered spectrum analyzers up to 18 Ghz such as the unit below. The RF scanners can be put into a backpack with a power source and software that uses a smart phone as an interface.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Below" won't be there until you have five posts. [but I'd love to see it]


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

There may be some unintentional radiation from the local oscillator circuits in the LNB assembly, but I suspect that a balanced mixer is used and the low-noise amplifier should provide a sizable amount of isolation so that the level would be quite low. A sensitive spectrum analyzer could probably detect a signal but the dish would reflect this in the direction of the satellite. Harmful interference to other devices is not likely unless there is some severe malfunction.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Real severe


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

we have just freaked the OP out something awful.. i think that what he saw was a QC verifying he had a good LNB and not one that was bad.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

I know people that are paranoid about microwave radiation, that have microwave leak detectors for checking the seals on microwave ovens. Some people are paranoid about this and think that sat dishes radiate microwave energy. I figure one of your less known neighbors got his trusty detector out and decided to check and see if your dish was radiating. I had a neighbor object to my mounting my dish on the ground and had to spend a few hours and a few printouts from the web to sooth his fears.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I must say that I've noticed that my AT-9 sidecar DOES set off my radar detector every time I pull into my driveway. It indicates laser, though, rather than K or KA. 
Do I need a tin foil hat??


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

WERA689 said:


> I must say that I've noticed that my AT-9 sidecar DOES set off my radar detector every time I pull into my driveway. It indicates laser, though, rather than K or KA.
> Do I need a tin foil hat??


not hat, helmut, and foil bow tie as well


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> It's a song reference, which itself referenced Dan Rather's alleged mugging in a restroom by a person who shouted, "What's the frequency, Kenneth?" during the attack.


And here is the update to that story:
"In 1997, based on a tip from a psychiatrist, Rather's attacker was identified as William Tager. According to the psychiatrist, Tager, who was currently serving time for killing an NBC stagehand, blamed news media for beaming signals into his head, and thought if he could just find out the correct frequency, he could block those signals that were constantly assailing him. Hence the enigmatic inquiry."

http://ask.yahoo.com/20010619.html


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> And here is the update to that story:
> "In 1997, based on a tip from a psychiatrist, Rather's attacker was identified as William Tager. According to the psychiatrist, Tager, who was currently serving time for killing an NBC stagehand, blamed news media for beaming signals into his head, and thought if he could just find out the correct frequency, he could block those signals that were constantly assailing him. Hence the enigmatic inquiry."
> 
> http://ask.yahoo.com/20010619.html


Maybe he was right.

Jeff Tager


----------



## kenlani (Oct 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I've never seen a black helicopter that wasn't black...


They are getting better at it


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

br408408 said:


> The answer is it the OP's post:
> 
> "which is temporarily mounted on the ground after a wind storm ruined my other last week"


Sorry, I missed where the quoted part explained who mounted the dish on the ground. Oh wait, it didn't.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> "Below" won't be there until you have five posts. [but I'd love to see it]


Like this


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Piratefan98 said:


> Maybe he was right.
> 
> Jeff Tager


:eek2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Like this


 cool, now how much? :lol:

I'm more used to: http://www.4gte.com/EquipmentPages/8566Bspectrumanalyzer.htm
and : http://www.4gte.com/EquipmentPages/8563ECspectrumanalyzer.htm


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

From $9K to $21K.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> From $9K to $21K.


"Thanks" [again], but 8 GHz isn't really going to do much for a SAT feed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I know, but for IF [up to 2.150 GHz] it works pretty well.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Was it a man in black?


----------



## Bryan_J_T (Jun 10, 2008)

My guess is that it had nothing to do with the sat and it was just someone reading the electric meter


----------



## jeffsala (Jan 5, 2009)

The Rohde & Schwarz FSH18 Spectrum Analyzer is 18 Ghz. It's a very similar form factor to what is pictured in the posts above which is a FSH8 8 Ghz unit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jeffsala said:


> The Rohde & Schwarz FSH18 Spectrum Analyzer is 18 Ghz. It's a very similar form factor to what is pictured in the posts above which is a FSH8 8 Ghz unit.


I guess its price will be $40K ...


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Piratefan98 said:


> Sometimes, a well-placed sign is all that is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah!!... Now this one I like.....:lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw one which said, "Trespassers will be violated".


----------



## jeffsala (Jan 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> I guess its price will be $40K ...


The FSH18 pricing starts at $19K.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I saw one which said, "Trespassers will be violated".












:lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

WERA689 said:


> I must say that I've noticed that my AT-9 sidecar DOES set off my radar detector every time I pull into my driveway. It indicates laser, though, rather than K or KA.
> Do I need a tin foil hat??


OK, I _would_ call B.S on that except that blowing the horn in my car would set off the LASER detection in my radar detector (car = BMW X3, detector = Passport 8500i 50). It was very strange because I could never duplicate it with another car or detector. I even sent it back to Escort and they did a recalibrate and it still did it. I upgraded to a 9500i and that solved it (yes, I use my horn often enough that it was a problem).


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

rudeney said:


> OK, I _would_ call B.S on that except that blowing the horn in my car would set off the LASER detection in my radar detector (car = BMW X3, detector = Passport 8500i 50). It was very strange because I could never duplicate it with another car or detector. I even sent it back to Escort and they did a recalibrate and it still did it. I upgraded to a 9500i and that solved it (yes, I use my horn often enough that it was a problem).


No, really! I use a Valentine One (recently updated), and it happens every time in both my '95 Nissan truck and my '94 Acura Integra! I think it's kinda strange too.

Edit: Oooops...just re-read your post. Somehow I missed the italicized "would" followed by "except". I think I need some 5 Hour Energy:sure:


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

You guys have it all wrong. I think the guy had a GPSr and was marking coordinates of the dish so he could take it out later with a guided missile. :lol:


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow this thing still going. Has anyone taken the dish yet, if not it time to end this or just blow up the dish.


----------

